# New Californian kits - pics!



## Lorelai (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, our first time mama, a Californian named Juliet, had her first litter two days ago. She had eight kits, and they all seem to be healthy and thriving! Juliet seems to be doing a good job for a newbie.  Here are some pictures:






Kits, two days old. All eight present and accounted for.





Juliet, who didn't necessarily appreciate the photo opportunity. But I'm so proud of her!


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 13, 2011)

My son, who's sitting on my lap, says Ahh..Cute wabbits! So neat!


----------



## Tracey (Apr 14, 2011)

aawww, look at all those little pink ears!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 16, 2011)

congrats with the first time mother and here kits! They look lovley.


----------



## norcal (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh so cute.


----------



## Lorelai (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you.  All eight are doing well, and they're starting to get some fur now. Juliet is doing a fantastic job - after all of the horror stories on here, and even with our last litter from our NZW first time mama (had 7, lost 4), I was a tad nervous, but she's exceeding my expectations.


----------

